# Sophie Schütt ist Mama geworden!



## Mandalorianer (19 Aug. 2011)

*Babyglück für Sophie Schütt:​*
Am Donnerstag kam ihre erstes Kind, Tochter Shaza Maria,
in Australien zur Welt. Sie und ihr Freund Felix Seitz sind schon jetzt ganz verliebt in die Kleine. ​
Schauspielerin Sophie Schütt (37) ist Mama geworden! Am 18. August kam ihr erstes Kind, Tochter Shaza Maria, in einer Geburtsklinik in Australien gesund zur Welt. Auf ihrer Homepage teilt die frischgebackene Mutter mit: „Ich bin so glücklich wie nie zuvor und freue mich endlich ein kleine Familie zu haben. Felix und ich sind breits schwer verliebt in unser kleines Wunder!“

Sophie Schütt und der Geschäftsmann Florian Seitz (40) hatten sich im Juni 2010 in Johannesburg kennengelernt, danach pendelten sie zwischen Deutschland, Südafrika (seinem Wohnsitz) und Australien (ihrem Zweitwohnsitz). Ende des Jahres will die kleine Familie nach Berlin zurückkehren.
*

Glückwunsch :thumbup:
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## laberrhababer (19 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch, auch von mir


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch !!!
das Kleine wird dann ja ordentlich herumkommen .. Südafrika, Australien, Germany ...


----------

